
Here's an idea for a startup:  Put a robot on the moon and win $30 million - iamelgringo
http://www.googlelunarxprize.org/
======
ivankirigin
The challenge is idiotic. This is coming from someone who loves space tech.
There are other nearer term challenges in space that have applications on
earth that don't require a lunar landing.

How about a materials prize, or a solar cell efficiency prize, or a earth
orbit sky-hook demonstration, or better hardened electronics, or or or ...

The way a challenge works is to get people motivated by money and publicity
beyond a threshold where they normally wouldn't take up the effort because of
the costs and risks. X-Prize for a near orbit manned mission and the DARPA
Grand Challenge are two good examples.

There is simply no way a company not tied to a major aerospace corporation can
complete the prize in the near term. It has completely failed as a
"challenge".

------
mixmax
Should be no problem, I'll hack one together over the weekend and have it on
the moon by tuesday.

:-)

